# Aggressive wheel setups



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

How aggressive are people able to go with the MKIV chassis? I am thinking about going with some 18x8.5f 18x9.5r wheels that allow me to choose the offset I want. Has anyone gone more aggressive? ie, 18x9f 18x10r on bags? If so what would the best offsets be?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Aggressive wheel setups (DarkSideGTI)*

i ran Kinesis supercups in 
18x9 final et after adapters.... 15?
18x10 final et 35 out back
Since i was on a coilover/bag set up tire to bag clearance was an issue so i had to run tiny tires, thats the only draw back.
ran 215 35s on the 9s and 225 35s on the 10s


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ill be running 17x8.5 and 17x10 shortly.








-
fyi are you going to need help with your install?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

I might. still gathering all the components.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

well as long as your not running bag/coil , you shouldn't have any issues.
other systems aka.. BY, Mason, HP, Airlift don't have the clearance issues. a 9" wheel should be fine.
--

dont hesitate to hit me up for help, im down to help as long as







is present.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

I am doing bagyards.


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

I'm running 17x8.5 fronts and 17x10 rears with 20ets around, but i know there are many out there running more aggresive


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

old setup was:
18x9 -27
18x10-29
pulled fenders of course..


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*

17x9.5 17x11


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*

18x9 et17 205/40 18x10 et23 215/40 and their for sale


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

Has anyone considered running 10s and not poking?
There is 11'' of clearance between the rear strut and stock rear fender.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_Has anyone considered running 10s and not poking?
There is 11'' of clearance between the rear strut and stock rear fender.



thats what i was trying to do with my setup. but hard to find such high offsets. and wheels that wont hit the calipers.
just the very edge of the lip is poking, terrible picture but..


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

^^nice rollers my man cant wait to see em on.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

17x10 ET20


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (blue bags)*

crappy pic, but 19x8.5 and 19x10


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

17x8 et 12
17x10 et 25


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (.FLY GLI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.FLY GLI.* »_crappy pic, but 19x8.5 and 19x10









I remember looking at your car for a long time during Wustefest (I was parked right behind you at the show.) and to be honest it was one of the cars that made me want to do air ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

17x8.5 & 17x10


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (njwolfturbo)*

The kid that bought my old car put on some CSL reps and I really like the way they sit.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

18x8 | 18x9.5


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (d.tek)*

17x9 17x10.5


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

So to answer your question I'd say like 90% of us do....


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (.FLY GLI.)*

Leah's car(gf)
18x9 et28 225/35
18x10.5 et34 225/40
























17x9.5 et25 215/40(going with a 205/45)
17x11 et25 235/40


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (.FLY GLI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.FLY GLI.* »_crappy pic, but 19x8.5 and 19x10









i think i just fell in love


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

8.5 et 13
10.5 et 18


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Holy stretch! That looks amazing though.


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

Some of these wheels are Amazing... Can't Wait for air this winter, i'm thinking some 11" rear DPE's with crazy lip are gonna have to join the MIX.
Kaos


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ProjekBomb)*









need more pics of this


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Aggressive wheel setups (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_i ran Kinesis supercups in 
18x9 final et after adapters.... 15?
18x10 final et 35 out back
Since i was on a coilover/bag set up tire to bag clearance was an issue so i had to run tiny tires, thats the only draw back.
ran 215 35s on the 9s and 225 35s on the 10s









got pics???


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

love this thread.....i only got 18x8 all the way around but definitely going more agressive on my next set!!! btw did i say that i love this thread.....cause i really do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by jetta PWR at 7:33 AM 11-9-2009_


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwest dubin* »_








8.5 et 13
10.5 et 18

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*

18x8.5 et15
18x10 et28 
On Aerosports over B&Gs


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

To you Guy's running 11's out back, can you explain a bit more on the fender work you have done if any?? i notice a couple people have pull there cars. i was on the phone with DPE yesterday and they told me know way i could fit a 11 out back on my B5 passat without doing widebody or really pulling the flares.
KAOS


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaos26003* »_To you Guy's running 11's out back, can you explain a bit more on the fender work you have done if any?? i notice a couple people have pull there cars. i was on the phone with DPE yesterday and they told me know way i could fit a 11 out back on my B5 passat without doing widebody or really pulling the flares.
KAOS

On my girls car all we did was stretch a 235/40 on them. They fit fine. On my car my rear fenders are slightly pulled. IDK about passats, but on a MK4 with the correct et's they will fit w/o any body work.


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

^^^^ ya I have stock fenders all i did was a 225/45 on the 11 and a -2 camber


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (ProjekBomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjekBomb* »_^^^^ ya I have stock fenders all i did was a 225/45 on the 11 and a -2 camber

We were talking about adding a touch of camber aswell. You have any close up shots of the 225/45 on an 11?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (ProjekBomb)*

the good thing about having an R is that I have adjustable rear control arms so I can pull the tops in if I need to a lot easier.


----------



## yukonone (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (njwolfturbo)*

those wheels are sick, you have good taste.


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_
We were talking about adding a touch of camber aswell. You have any close up shots of the 225/45 on an 11?

im sure i do some were let me see


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (ProjekBomb)*

ok i dont have a pic of the stretch and the wheels are taken apart now.. but here are some pics of how they sit with the camber and 225


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (ProjekBomb)*

Cool, thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (ProjekBomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjekBomb* »_ok i dont have a pic of the stretch and the wheels are taken apart now.. but here are some pics of how they sit with the camber and 225 

car is dope! g'vegas killin it...
eric....pm sent....if your on your super smart phone, shoot me a txt


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (.FLY GLI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.FLY GLI.* »_crappy pic, but 19x8.5 and 19x10









anyone else notice the chick creepin in the background haha


----------

